# ROM for LG - V900? help me...



## musheercmr (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi gents, still i didn get any single update on my LG G-Slate (V900). so i am still running on androide 3.0.
Anyone can help me to get 3.1 or 3.2 stock ROM for V900 or any best custom ROM ?

please help me.....
















Musheer


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

We are working on porting cm9 to the v909/v905, I'm sure the v900 isn't much different. If you want more info, visit: http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## revansale (Mar 23, 2012)

i have V900 from indonesia, just get helped by gribbly (gribb-let) on miRc #g-slate..
i was screwed up my tab because i flash 3,1 kernel to 3.0 system n then i get stuck at LG logo when booting..

i just restored my system to stock, i downloaded dump rom from here: db.tt/wEh7mgYv
just copy n paste it to your browser.

n then use this tutorial:
http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/wiki/Restore_to_Stock

i flash them with NVFlash. only format n flash partition 10, 12, 13, and then 8, then --sync.
image have tags like: boot, system, recovery, and misc. replace the .img name with those ones in the dump rom and then flash.

credit to gribbly


----------



## dabulina (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Masters!
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1. I was screwed up my LG V900 tablet with rooting. I found that modem don't working anymore.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. I start to experiment with roms. Wanted to flash cm10 on my tab. There i turn my tab in brick.

Now i get mesages:

1. DO NOT POWER DOWN[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] downloading now . . .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. Next i see red message that "Modem Update Fail , Modem could't boot"
3. Then LG logo flashes first tine[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]4. After 5-6 sec LG logo flashes again [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]5. Then all screen dims down for 2 sec and boots bac to previous error message and LG logo, from there tab is not responding at all. Reset button at back of the tab is only exit[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Same error i get when i try to boot with fastboot, booting cm recovery
Once i made backup with cm recovery, but later i was doing full factory reset (i was thinking that wil fix my modem problem) so i dont know if the backup is there and ho to access it![/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]There is video how tab is reacting:[/background]






[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PLEASE HELP ME![/background]


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

revansale said:


> i have V900 from indonesia, just get helped by gribbly (gribb-let) on miRc #g-slate..
> i was screwed up my tab because i flash 3,1 kernel to 3.0 system n then i get stuck at LG logo when booting..
> 
> i just restored my system to stock, i downloaded dump rom from here: db.tt/wEh7mgYv
> ...


hi there, do you still have the stock rom for lg-v900?
i tried your link, and it goes to dropbox, but the file is not there anymore..
please help as i need the stock rom to unbrick my lg-v900.


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.box.com/s/qyvab7jl9dkrb4s7nyxi

at last i found the restore zip for v900!!!
thanks to gribbly!!
it restored my v900!!
no more red words upon start up!
but there is one problem... my radio (modem) still doesnt work.
i have no imei number at all too.
no baseband also.
i got a friend who is good in linux terminal commands to install it for me.
so now, can anyone help me with the radio (modem) install??
please...
thank you.


----------



## cashkey (Oct 24, 2012)

[url="


----------



## lg v900 david (Dec 11, 2012)

cashkey said:


> https://www.box.com/...7jl9dkrb4s7nyxi
> 
> at last i found the restore zip for v900!!!
> thanks to gribbly!!
> ...


are you prove this? http://rootzwiki.com...es-3g-on-v905r/ thanks for the restore


----------

